# [Technik-Ratgeber] Tablet Test & Ratgeber: Die besten Tablet-PCs im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Tablet Test & Ratgeber: Die besten Tablet-PCs im Vergleich*

						Apple iPad, Microsoft Surface oder doch lieber ein Android-Tablet von Samsung, Lenovo oder Fire von Amazon? Die Auswahl an Tablet-PCs ist mittlerweile extrem groß. In unserem Tablet Test & Vergleich haben wir alles WIssenswerte sowie die besten Tablets in Ranglisten für Sie zusammengestellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Tablet Test & Ratgeber: Die besten Tablet-PCs im Vergleich*


----------



## Research (26. Juni 2020)

Ja, der Tabletmarkt scheint eingeschlafen.

Und wie immer, keine Updates auf Android.
Das müssen dann Leute in ihrer Freizeit machen.


----------

